# Warum hat eine SPS so wenig Speicherplatz



## Hans92 (4 Februar 2022)

Abend, eine ganz banale Frage, wieso sind Speicherprogrammierbare Steuerungen so dürftig mit Speicherplatz ausgestattet. Das ist mir die Tage besonders sauer aufgestoßen als wir in der Firma einen kleinen Teststand aufgebaut haben und ich gerne ein Archiv der Datensätze der Tests in einen Db mit remanentem Speicher ablegen wollte, um im Falle eines Spannungsausfalls nicht wieder alles zu verlieren. Der remanente Speicherplatz der verwendeten 1214er Siemens SPS (ja ich weiß das die 1200er die kleine Budget-Sps-Reihe von Siemens und damit besonders klein ist) Betrug lediglich 10 MByte ! Da muss es doch einen mir unbekannten Geund für geben. Jede Ssd hat auf kleinstem Raum mehrere hundert GByte. Liegt es an den zu hohen Kosten ? Technisch sollte das doch kein Problem sein.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (4 Februar 2022)

Hans92 schrieb:


> .. Der remanente Speicherplatz der verwendeten 1214er Siemens SPS ... Betrug lediglich 10 MByte !


Haben will! 
Es gibt halt Steuerungen verschiedener Leistungs- und Preisklassen.


----------



## ducati (4 Februar 2022)

Jede SPS ist im Detail etwas anders, vereinfacht gesagt hat die SPS nur RAM. Bei nem erkannten Spannungsausfall werden noch schnell mit etwas Restenergie die als remanent definierten Daten gesichert, auf die Speicherkarte z.B.
Ständiges zyklisches Speichern von Variablen würde auf Dauer das Speichermedium zerstören.
Ne SPS soll aber länger als 20 Jahre funktionieren...
Wenn Du auf ne SSD alle 10ms Daten schreibst, dann ist die bald hinüber...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 Februar 2022)

Hans92 schrieb:


> Der remanente Speicherplatz der verwendeten 1214er Siemens SPS (ja ich weiß das die 1200er die kleine Budget-Sps-Reihe von Siemens und damit besonders klein ist) Betrug lediglich 10 MByte !


Ich bezweifelt einmal das die 1214 10MB remanenten Speicher hat. Eine SPS ist etwas anderes als ein Home PC.

Was erwartet du dir von einer 1200'er Steuerung mit 512 GB Speicher?
Wo liegt da der Sinn?


----------



## ducati (4 Februar 2022)

Die 1214C hat 14 kByte Remanenzspeicher, steht in der Mall


----------



## ducati (4 Februar 2022)

Ich hab grad mal versucht zu rechnen... Die billigen SSDs haben 1000 Schreibzyklen pro Zelle und 3 Bit pro Zelle. Wenn mann jetzt zyklisch alle 10ms 10MByte Daten schreiben wollte und die SSD 20Jahre halten soll, muss sie:
2,6Zellen * 10MByte * 100ms * 60s * 60min * 24h * 365Tage * 20 Jahre / 1000 Schreibzyklen also rund 1600TerraByte groß sein...


----------



## Hans92 (4 Februar 2022)

Mir war nicht bewusst das ssds „nur“ 1000 schreibzyklen pro Zelle, oder zumindest in der Größenordnung besitzen, das ist natürlich in Kombination mit einem zyklischen Zugriff im us Bereich absolut tödlich. Das war die Antwort die ich gesucht hatte, danke euch !


----------



## Glon (8 Februar 2022)

Ich finde nicht, dass das die Antwort ist. Man ersetzt ja den RAM nicht durch eine SSD.
Man vergrößert den RAM und gut ist.

Vll. schaust du auch einfach mal nach anderen SPS Herstellen und dann verschwinden deine RAM/Speicher Probleme.


----------



## Mobi (8 Februar 2022)

Dann bewege dich mal weg von Siemens. Die SPSen von Phoenix zum Beispiel, haben einen SD-Slot.


----------



## Plan_B (8 Februar 2022)

@Glon
Die Frage Eingangs bezog sich explizit auf remanenten Speicher.

@Hans92 ich sehe das so ähnlich wie @Mobi , denn auch die kleinen von Beckhoff haben zum Beispiel einen SD-Slot. Ob Du darin dann eine billige Karte einsetzt oder eine "Industrial Grade" benutzt, ist Deinem Gusto und Budget überlassen.
Mir war aber so, als ob auch bei Siemens solche Speichererweiterungen möglich sind.

Die ursprüngliche Frage beantwortet sich IMHO aber dadurch, dass man für aufwendige Speicherprojekte eine Vielzahl von Möglichkeiten hat, die nicht unbedingt in jeder Anwendung benötigt werden. Also ist es auch nachvollziehbar, wenn "von Haus aus" die Steuerungen "sparsam" ausgestattet sind und durch Lizenzen oder Speicherkarten Zugriff auf Datenbanken, externe Speicher oder eben Speicherkarten erhalten. Das hat Einfluss -je nach Sichtweise- auf das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis oder die Umsatzrendite des Steuerungsherstellers.

@ducati 
Remanete Daten muss man jetzt aber nicht unbedingt zyklisch schreiben, oder?


----------



## ducati (8 Februar 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> @ducati
> Remanete Daten muss man jetzt aber nicht unbedingt zyklisch schreiben, oder?


Kommt halt drauf an, was der TE machen will... wenn Du nicht remanente Daten nur einmal am Tag auf die SMC oder auf nen externen PC auslagerst, sind halt bei nem Spannungsausfall u.U. die Daten der letzten 23:59 weg...

Und zu den SD Karten, die sollte man auch nicht zu häufig beschreiben...


----------



## ducati (8 Februar 2022)

Wenn Du bei Siemens viel Standard-Remanenzspeicher brauchst, warum auch immer, nimmst z.B. ne S7-1515 + PS60WHF...



			Produktdetails - SiePortal - Siemens WW


----------



## JesperMP (8 Februar 2022)

TLDR: SPS'en sind nicht mit Büro oder Consumer Geräte zu vergleichen.

Es gibts PCs, es gibt IPCs, und es gibt SPS'en.

IPCs sind vielleicht 10x mal zuverlässiger als PCs.
SPS'en sind vielleicht 10x mal zuverlässiger als IPCs.
Man erwartet dass ein SPS 20 Jahren in rauhe Umgebungen mit Vibrationen, Staub, EMC und eine hohen Umgebungstemperatur problemlos überleben und sein Job leisten kann.
Dass man so ein Gerät haben kann für <300 € für ein S7-1200 ist sagenhaft.

SPSen kommt in Leistungsstufen. Wenn eine Performance Parameter zu niedrig ist, dann hast du eine zu kleine SPS.


----------



## Plan_B (8 Februar 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> halt bei nem Spannungsausfall u.U. die Daten der letzten 23:59 weg...


Kleinst USV+ ereignisgetriggertes schreiben
Siehe Beckhoff-Konzept 1s-USV

Das Eingangs genannte Konzept mit der Testdatenbank ließe sich sogar ohne USV realisieren.


----------

